# 1/19 New Orleans Hornets - Indiana Pacers



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Wednesday, January 19th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena 

*(5-30) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Indiana Pacers*
*(18-16)*

*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Matt Freije #35 | Bostjan Nachbar #10



*Indiana Pacers Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Reggie Miller #31 
Jamaal Tinsley #11 
*Frontcourt:*
James Jones #33 
Jermaine O'Neal #7 
Jeff Foster #10
*Key Subs:*






















Fred Jones #20 | Jonathan Bender #24 | Anthony Johnson #8 

*Key MatchUp:*
*THE HIGHFLYERS* 








*<->*








*J.R. Smith #23<--------->Fred Jones #20*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:

Hornets 89
Pacers 84


It's gonna be hard against the Pacers without Baron (???)....


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

In that picture James Jones looks like a 10 year old kid! I hope the Hornets can pull a win off here! It would be nice to get one!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

LMAO @ James Jones!

my prediction with BD: 

Hornets 94
Pacers 97


without BD:

Hornets 87
Pacers 98


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> my prediction with BD:
> 
> Hornets 94
> ...


*You a Hater!*


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

No way we win this game. Davis not playing is really going to hurt us. I hope Byron has reinforced the importance of taking it to the hole and not jacking up outside shots.

Pacers: 95 

Hornets: 80


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, he will definitely never lead the listings in game played without injury...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this isn't as far out of reach as you'd think. Jamaal tinsleys been on a tear lately, but he hasnt been distributing the ball as much lately. If he doesnt include his teammates and jacks up 20 shots at a 35% clip, i could really see us taking this one. their bench is as weak as ours, and hopefully anderson gets some good minutes to try and contain JO somewhat. 
hornets-97
pacers-93


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we won! 90-87 was the final, we really lucked out in the last couple seconds however. dickau was at the line with the game tied, and made the first... but missed the second. rodney rogers put it back in though, and gave us the three point lead and forced indiana to chuck the long ball on their last possesion rather than going for a cut to the basket or somethin.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

GREAT win against a good team! I never thought we would win this one without Baron, l was wrong obviously. 
Lee Nailon is my hero! I hope we continue to win and he gets player of the week honors


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Quality win.
The Hornets are really starting to turns around. Even without Baron, the Hornets win, that says something. This team should do pretty well when everyone turns out to be 100%.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I just started dreaming about a healthy hornets roster:

Magloire
Brown
Mashburn
JR Smith
Davis

off the bench:

Dickau
Andersen
Nachbar
West
Rogers


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Great win!

Boxscore 

Recap 


Only one win away for the tied last place with Atlanta!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Postgame Quotes

Lee Nailon is my #1 contender for the MIP award!

6.0 pts --> 16.2
2.5 reb --> 5.1
0.7 assists --> 1.7


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> we won! 90-87 was the final, we really lucked out in the last couple seconds however. dickau was at the line with the game tied, and made the first... but missed the second. rodney rogers put it back in though, and gave us the three point lead and forced indiana to chuck the long ball on their last possesion rather than going for a cut to the basket or somethin.


Jermaine O'neal tipped the ball in which is even better. Great win for the Hornets. We were very lucky Reggie didn't hit that three pointer. Nailon was awesome and Anderson played great too. As long as we keep going inside, which is the game plan, we should be fine. There was a stretch where we were taking outsied shots and Indy came back. I was nervous at that point. We pulled it out though and that's all that matters.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Lets keep the winning to a minimum guys I think we want Marvin Harrison for our SF of the future.

All in jest...great win.

DAN THE FRICKEN MAN!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think his name is Marvin Williams :yes: 

I think if we keep Nailon we're alright at SF!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

A very good win for the Hornets!! Dickau also had a good game tonight!


----------

